# All in all how is my shooting?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You have a very good follow through. Don't do anything that changes that.

It's difficult to evaluate your form when you are shooting at a target lower than your shoulders. However, there are couple of things that I see that you may want to work on. 

One is your bow hand. There seems to be a lot of tension with your fingers extended. Relax your fingers and maybe even curl them under.
Your release side elbow is high, but that may be because you are shooting at a low target.
You are having to tilt your head forward to achieve your anchor. Balance is best when your head is over the center of body mass.
Bow shoulder is high. Set it down during your draw and keep it there. You will be much steadier.

You seem to have a lot of potential as an archer. A coach would help you reach your potential.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## BSmith12 (Oct 3, 2013)

aread said:


> You have a very good follow through. Don't do anything that changes that.
> 
> It's difficult to evaluate your form when you are shooting at a target lower than your shoulders. However, there are couple of things that I see that you may want to work on.
> 
> ...


Lots of good information! I'm going to being working on all of that. A shooter a my shop was telling the same thing with setting my bow shoulder... I need to do that. Thanks a lot


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow . The determination in your face says it all.
I think you will go far.
Rather than picking your for apart ,I would suggest you find a hands on coach ASAP -
You have a ton of potential -
if you want the ring reach out and grab it !


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I just noticed that you are in Missouri. One good coach I can recommend is Mike Farmer. Mike66 here on AT.

Even if you have to drive a ways to work with him, it would be worth it. 

Also check out the ArcherTV channel on youtube. Erica Jones (USA) just won a World Indoor championship in England. Your size & shooting style remind me of her a little bit. 

Inc is right - reach out and grab it.
Allen


----------



## BSmith12 (Oct 3, 2013)

Inc. said:


> Wow . The determination in your face says it all.
> I think you will go far.
> Rather than picking your for apart ,I would suggest you find a hands on coach ASAP -
> You have a ton of potential -
> if you want the ring reach out and grab it !


Wow, that means a lot thank you. What you said will definitely go farther!


----------



## hoytrampage2013 (Mar 6, 2013)

Like the other post said drop your elbow a lil bit, set your shoulder and widen your stance just a touch and the rest will fall into place. You defenetly have alot of potential keep it up. P.S Looks like you are shooting a hoyt rampage, Great bow...


----------



## bckmstr (Aug 8, 2008)

like others have said, just a few tweaks here and there and your well on your way to big things...good luck and nice job


----------



## BSmith12 (Oct 3, 2013)

aread said:


> You have a very good follow through. Don't do anything that changes that.
> 
> It's difficult to evaluate your form when you are shooting at a target lower than your shoulders. However, there are couple of things that I see that you may want to work on.
> 
> ...


This is me shooting with your suggestions. Does it look better? I can see that my head is still tilted... 

http://youtu.be/vyJVvX0zQfo


----------



## j0em0z (Feb 19, 2013)

the peep height looks a little low. it would make it more comfortorable to raise it a little. it will let your body be at a more natural state


----------



## BSmith12 (Oct 3, 2013)

Okay I was wondering if I should do that...


----------



## BSmith12 (Oct 3, 2013)

j0em0z said:


> the peep height looks a little low. it would make it more comfortorable to raise it a little. it will let your body be at a more natural state


I raised my peep today. Do I look more natural?


----------



## j0em0z (Feb 19, 2013)

yes looks a lot more natural. the only other thing that really stands out to me is to bring your feet a little closer together. get your feet a little inside shoulder width for you. your dl looks good but your hips are a little forward.


----------



## j0em0z (Feb 19, 2013)

also by doing this it should raise your bow arm up a tad and level your shoulders.


----------



## BSmith12 (Oct 3, 2013)

j0em0z said:


> also by doing this it should raise your bow arm up a tad and level your shoulders.


Great! I've been working on getting my shoulders level also. I will try that. Thanks for the help!


----------

